# A Say In The Lives....



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_HAHA...that was supposed to say A Day In The Lives....__

Of the Wispynook Poodles.

We had a really full day on Thursday starting early in the morning and ended our day around 9 p.m. Whew....packed a lot in and had so much fun!

First we visited Greenriver Farm in Williamstown, MA where they sell plants and have a nice little store with special items. They also have a petting barn. They were cleaning the barn so all of the animals were out in the pens. We found that to be a great opportunity to introduce the spoos to some new types of animals. They were a little apprehensive at first and the animals were very interested in making friends with them. It was an experience to watch each of them figure out that they were not going to be harmed and then started to touch noses with these strange animals!!

Taffy takes a cautionary sniff.










Billy is blueing out!! he made friends with this adorable donkey.



























_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This Llama was the sentry for the entire group and was on alert the whole time we were there.










I soo wanted to take this precious little one home!



















Billy's new color that has been clearing out for about a month now.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Huh, what? 










Ok......hi!










Views of the farm




















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Our Next Stop*

_We wanted to stack the dogs and run them for pics for our records. We even did the ones who aren't showing in breed too. It was good exercise for them and for us. We stopped at a roadside stop in Lanesboro, MA.

This man was sitting in his truck reading at this roadside stop. I noticed that it was a delivery truck for ice cream. I took a quarter out of my pocket and waited until Dianne was ready. Then, I walked up to the driver's door and waited for him to lower the window. When he did, I held my quarter up to him and asked him if I could please buy an ice cream. Well, it was quite a hoot!! He was pretty dour at first but then he got into the joke and we were all laughing!










Portraits on the footbridge



















Setting Bill up











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Discussing head set...LOL



















Taffy moves beautifully.....I'm sad that she is an inch too long. But I am sure she will do well in obedience and agility.






















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_









Taffy gets into it....having a little fun!































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_









I just love those ears!!



















And, yet another stop on our day out. Pontoosuc Lake in Pittsfield, MA had white caps on it!! Chantel was especially enthralled as she is our water baby. Only got one good shot as she kept turning to look longingly at the water. She finally ended up laying on Billy for her photo. LOL

Taffy, Billy, Chantel, Grace, and Alfie











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Our final stop late in the evening after driving dirt back roads and having no idea where we were.....LOL Yes, we do this all the time then use Garmin to get us back to civilization. This is an old cemetery that was walled in in Windsor, MA. Very safe to have them off leash.

I get down to see what the spoos will do and was mobbed!! The sun is low and the light pretty.










My loving boy!










I laughed so hard I thought I might have an accident!! The spoos loved it. YES, I am under that pile of hair!!!










Notice Chantel in the back doing zoomies. She kept running like a crazy dog and doing Kamikaze attacks on me....LOL













_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG...Alfie mounts a kiss attack!










He finally got me and is Billy jealous!










A brand new game for our spoos. I bought a Frisbee type toy and Billy was the only one who went for it the first time. Then the others got the idea and joined in.










Taffy wants to play too...













_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Now all of them get the idea and they're off










This quickly became Taffy's favorite toy










Pink is flattering 




















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy's curious about what's on the other side of the wall...lots of brush, briers, and a pond. NO, we are not going there!










A new trick to learn. I am asking Taffy to wait while I go back to the other side of the wall to call her. It took her a few times but she finally came over the wall where I wanted her too. Chantel and Alfie are very curious about this. 










OMG....look at that ol' gal crawling over that wall.....LOL










And here she comes.....the wall was double wide and a little too much to jump in one shot. She did well though and I was proud of her.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Good girl my baby girl!!

__









Time to head for home. We've lost the light and the spoos are finally worn out.









_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

goooooooooooooooorgeous!!!! I love all your photos!!!!!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Magnificent photos - what a fun day out!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Great photos  !!!

You're photos are always awesome! I am so jealous of your pack of spoos!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Another day that has me convinced that I need to move there! Absolutely wonderful photos (again)!!

Chantal is in her CC?? Photos please?????????? When did you put her in pattern? From what we can see she looks great.

Thank you for sharing (and for making me drool). It looks so awesome where you live, and always makes me wish we had places so quiet to take our dogs to run.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

you gotta get a flying squirrel made by chuck it.
OMG I have to hide it so Casey can't see it or he obsesses about it whining to get it down and play.
Very well made and has lasted through many tug games between my 2 and the odd chewing on when he found my hiding spot


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

great shots of your gang as usual!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

It is so refreshing to see you and your sis having so much fun with your spoos.The photos are full of life and adventure. Looks like a day that was good for the soul. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That looks like such a fun day, love the ice cream man encounter lol. 

I probably missed it so I have to ask about Taffy's haircut. Is she supposed to be a lion or is that done for another purpose? It's adorable *eye balls Saleen* she looks cute


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> That looks like such a fun day, love the ice cream man encounter lol.
> 
> I probably missed it so I have to ask about Taffy's haircut. Is she supposed to be a lion or is that done for another purpose? It's adorable *eye balls Saleen* she looks cute


_
Yep. I posted them when I clipped her like that. I didn't like the modified lion clip as it left too much hair on her. We're training her and Grace for agility and wanted to leave them mostly clean. I was looking at her one day and thought "she has the coloring of a real lion" so I pulled up some pics on the web then went right to work on clipping her that way. I refused to clip her tail like a lion's though as I would have had to leave just a tuft at the end and I love her tail!! LOL_
_
Grace is in the same clip but it harder to tell as she is so much darker. The both carry it well._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Another day that has me convinced that I need to move there! Absolutely wonderful photos (again)!!
> 
> Chantal is in her CC?? Photos please?????????? When did you put her in pattern? From what we can see she looks great.
> 
> Thank you for sharing (and for making me drool). It looks so awesome where you live, and always makes me wish we had places so quiet to take our dogs to run.


_
Oh, yes, she is! Dianne is terribly busy right now as her schedule has changed for the next few days at work. But, she will be posting her change. She is a lovely mover!

You need to come for a visit.
_


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

I love seeing pics of this gang! Looks like you guys had a blast!
Thanks for sharing!:flowers:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I really love seeing your pics. Looks like such a fun, relaxing day, where everyone comes home tired and happy.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Another fun-filled day packed to the brim! Love seeing your gang out enjoying themselves to the fullest! And your commentary, too. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

As always...beautiful pictures!

Your poodles are always so beautiful..i love the shots of the other animals as well..

Looks like very beautiful land out there.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I enjoyed that so much. Your commentary makes me feel like I was there.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> I enjoyed that so much. Your commentary makes me feel like I was there.


_
I'm quite the story teller...LOL Just ask Dianne; she'll tell you!_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

When I grow up, I want to be a spoospirit poodle! Seriously, you make life for your poodles sooooo much fun. I love it!

We have a farm close to my house where you can walk your dogs. Lacey loves to go there and see all the animals. She didn't like the little goats at first, but now thinks maybe she would like to go romp with them 

Thank You for sharing your wonderful adventrues. I enjoy it every time!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice pictures of everyone! What a fun filled day!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> When I grow up, I want to be a spoospirit poodle! Seriously, you make life for your poodles sooooo much fun. I love it!
> 
> We have a farm close to my house where you can walk your dogs. Lacey loves to go there and see all the animals. She didn't like the little goats at first, but now thinks maybe she would like to go romp with them
> 
> Thank You for sharing your wonderful adventrues. I enjoy it every time!!


_LOL...We would love to have you! Perhaps in your second life? We'll be looking for you!

We're all about fun! We learned years ago that life has too much drama and seriousness in it. Learning to laugh at everything and anything we can and taking advantage of every moment available to enjoy life became our passion. Live IS what you make it. We love our furbabies to death and we want them to get as much happiness and love out of life as possible. 

We're always excited to share our spoo adventures and our spoos themselves with everyone. It's a big piece of our lives that brings sanity to them in this challenging world. _


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That looks so cool. I don't think I would have thought to do that to be honest. My brain doesn't work that way anymore lol... I'm lucky it works at for that matter


----------

